

[April Fool's 2013] Microsoft skips 'too good' Windows 9, jumps to Windows 10 - jdub
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2613504/microsoft-windows/microsoft-skips--too-good--windows-9--jumps-to-windows-10.html

======
lutusp
How ironic. It would have been even more so had Microsoft waited until
4-1-2015 to make the announcement they made today.

